
Cross-Zip: Cross-platform .zip file creation - _kush
https://github.com/feross/cross-zip
======
dalke
This uses Node to call out to either "powershell.exe" (if on win32) or "zip".
It assumes the correct executable can be found on the path. It also assumes
the directory name does not contain a space or shell metacharacter.

For a more portable cross-platform .zip file creation, use Python's built-in
"zipfile" module. There is even a simple command-line interface, which can be
used like:

    
    
       python -m zipfile -l $FILENAME

